# Trump won now I'm packing up and leaving.



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad all this election BS is over, tired of all the negative ads and political commentary by the media. So I’m packing up the camper and heading to the lake. Where I will enjoy in the knowledge that my Second Amendment rights will be protected for the next 4 years and if Trump can appoint more seats on the Supreme Court then they will be protected for years to come.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It feels great, doesn't it! Enjoy.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Glad I don't have to bury any of my firearms...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Glad all this election BS is over, tired of all the negative ads and political commentary by the media. So I'm packing up the camper and heading to the lake. Where I will enjoy in the knowledge that my Second Amendment rights will be protected for the next 4 years and if Trump can appoint more seats on the Supreme Court then they will be protected for years to come.


Please take me with you , lol , have a great time , be safe , have lots of fun .


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rest and enjoy freedom well-the republic has been saved.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Unless you're in WA, where people can now get your guns taken from you if they feel you pose a threat (or are irritated with you, or whatever, I guess. Stupid WA.)



Urinal Cake said:


> Glad I don't have to bury any of my firearms...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am glad that he won, having Hillary as a President would be hard to endure.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Well at least you didn't say " I'm moving to Canada" Have a great time


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Glad I don't have to bury any of my firearms...


 Gee looks like the water is receding so I can retrieve mine, finally.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Guns, Guns *GUNS*

What difference, at this point, does it make...

And I will no longer tune to CBS, NBC, CNN, or ABC... History Channel here I come.
*
Rancher*


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Victory!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trump win gave me 4 more years of available ammo... And hopefully he gets rid of the NFA...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think if they want to leave we should make a special island for them called Alcatraz II-just for you-- you special snowflakes!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I think if they want to leave we should make a special island for them called Alcatraz II-just for you-- you special snowflakes!


SnowFLAKES ........Hmmmmm? Antarctica? They can get feely touchy with the penguins and sea lions.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This was a victory in every sense of the word. Obamacare is on the chopping block and many of Obama's executive orders will be scrutinized. SCOTUS will no longer be occupied by a basket of deplorables, The law abiding and God fearing may rest easy knowing that full term babies will not be slaughtered in utero, the Government will be smaller, the military will be strengthened and properly led, my rifles will remain secured in a perpetual state of peaceful readiness, ISIS will be brought to heel, our borders will be secure with a huge, golden door of opportunity for those so motivated to turn the key and our foreign policy, national debt and infrastructure will be PROPERLY managed. 

I had a great night last night.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Have a great time! Perhaps our 2A rights will be safe for a long, long time...while at the lake, do some diving and maybe find some of those guns that kept sinking in those boats...:vs_smile: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We appreciate all the kind words and good wishes. It was a cool and fogy morning at the lake this morning other than that the weather has been great! Even though we have access to the world it's not as prevalent in our daily tasks. It has been good to get a few days away from all the BS. Heading home Sunday to go to a gun show.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's cool. I love waking up to a foggy morning on the lake. It seems so magical to me.


----------

